# Dell notebook screen fuzzy??



## karkar (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a Dell Inspiron 8100 and the screen is fuzzy. If I hook up to an external
monitor, the display on the monitor is fine, but not on the notebook itself.
Any ideas?


----------



## AnubisZA (Jan 11, 2005)

*Contrast?*

Ummm, I don't have a lot of notebook experience, but with my friends computer it used to do the same until I reduced the glare or contrast or both?

The effect I'm talking about it something akin to having seen a picure through 
a lense that has been misted or with a fine coating of petroleum jelly (vaseline)
on it. Is this what it looks like?

If this doesn't help, I will still ask my friend.

Best Regards


----------



## Camzl1 (Dec 9, 2004)

*LCD Probs on Dell (nothing new)*

I have had 2 Inspiron notebooks 8000 and current 8200. I have replaced the LCD's in the 8000-3 times, 8200-2 times. Is your sytem an ATI card or an NVIDIA Card? Do you travel a lot with his laptop?, which the rigours of travel, like mine, takes a beating on the LCDs. Is yours an UXGA or SXGA LCD? The monitor test leads me to believe the LCD is at fault or a faulty connection between the LCD and the Graphics card. I have replaced many of these LCDs, and if your up for an hour or less of tinkering then you could replace your LCD yourself. If you decide to do this I can instruct you on how to do this. Also IS8100 is it under Warranty? If so let Dell do it. If not you could get a replacement (be fore warned they consider replacements "refurbished")
Hopes this helps.

Hey,

One thing I want to clarify is your definition of "fuzzy". If your LCD is a UXGA type then you need to set your resolution to 1600 x 1200 (native). Icons will be small screen will be crystal clear.

Mine at 1280 x 1024 is fuzzy when I'm using a display also but looks good on the display.

Try this first this will definetly be the easiest.


----------

